# Albino Speckled Trout?



## WayneO (Oct 1, 2007)

OK, all you inshore experts. Anyone ever seen an Albino Speckled Trout? This "white colored" speckled trout has been swimming under a dock light for about a week now. Got some pics that are OK, but not representative of the real thing. This guy REALLY stands out as a completely different colorthan the rest of the trout under the light. If you look close you can see other trout nearby that are "normal" color. Hope the pics download OK. Is there such a thing as and Albino Speckled Trout?

Can't remember where the dock light is or I'd give directions for ya'll to see in person.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Catch it and see how it tastes


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Are you sure its not a white trout? Is it a light behind your house?


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

I saw some photos of an albino sailfish so anything is possible.


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow- never seen a albino speck. Diving I've seen abnormalities and hybrids, primarily in Angelfish and Tangs and other tropical fish. You may want to call Tommy at Outcast and ask him if he wants it for his big tank. Of course you can leave it alone, too and enjoy it for yourself. It looks really neat- kinda like a Japanese Koi.


----------



## WayneO (Oct 1, 2007)

No doubt it is a speckled trout. Got a good look at it and can see spotslike a normal trout has. Thought possibly just a stessed out trout a first, but its been 5-6 nights and still the white color. Mixed in with 20 - 30 other speckled trout. Have tried tocatch it but no luck so far. Pretty cool actually.Normally, fish like that get picked off by predators. May want to make a biggereffortat catching it and rub some slime on me for good luck. Is the lotteryup to50 million yet?


----------



## FishVan (Oct 6, 2007)

Caught a couple like that this year. One in May and another about a month ago. (see pictures) Thought it was a white trout at first...but it deffinitly had spots like a speck. Maybe it has something to do with their diet this year? The water? I don't know.


----------



## Pastor Billy (Oct 4, 2007)

Years ago (when net fishing was still legal) we caught several of them. The only way we could tell they were specks was the specs in their fins.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

those look like normal specs to me. The albino one would probably be significantly different.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

I think any animal has a tendency to have the albino trait. Pretty cool Wayne!

I have seen it before down in Crystal River. Stands out like a sore thumb.

But could have been a power plant fish too.


----------



## Drewski (Oct 3, 2007)

That's crazy! I've never seen or heard of an albino spec. :clap


----------

